# Verschiebewagen im Fussgängerbereich



## Lipperlandstern (11 Juli 2008)

Hallo Kollegen.

Wir haben mehrer Verschiebewagen (auf Schienen) die durch Fahr/Gehwege fahren. Die Absicherung erfolgt durch Sicherheitslaserscanner. Die Geräte haben ein Warnfeld (VW wird langsamer) und ein Schutzfeld (VW stoppt).

Jetzt gibt es eine Vorschrift das führerlose Transportsysteme an allen 4 Seiten ein NOT-AUS haben müssen und ihre Fahrtrichtung anzeigen müssen bevor sie losfahren. Gilt diese Vorschrift auch für schienengebundene Fahrzeuge ????


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juli 2008)

um mal die sprachliche komponente abzudecken: führerlos heißt nicht zwangsläufig führungslos ...

darüber hinaus: die not-aus-kante würde ich auf jeden fall anbauen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juli 2008)

würden würde ich das auch machen.... Frage ist ob es VORSCHRIFT ist...........  aber so wie ich unsere Vorschriften kenne kann man da nur Vermutungen anstellen..... ist halt alles Auslegungssache....... nur SICHER muss es sein......


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Juli 2008)

Hallo Axel,
Wie sieht denn der Rest des Transportsystems aus ?
Wieviel Platz ist seitlich neben dem "Verschiebewagen" ?
Gibt es noch Möglichkeiten des Quer-Einstiegs in die Fahrbahn ... oder nur bei den genannten Kreuzungen ?

Ich kann mich da bei einem verflossenen Brötchengeber an so einige Stilblüten in dieser Richtung erinnern. Dort war das Umfeld nicht dazu geeignet, so einen "Verschiebewagen" vollkommen allein laufen zu lassen ...
Wie ist es in deinem Fall ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juli 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> Wie sieht denn der Rest des Transportsystems aus ?
> Wieviel Platz ist seitlich neben dem "Verschiebewagen" ?
> Gibt es noch Möglichkeiten des Quer-Einstiegs in die Fahrbahn ... oder nur bei den genannten Kreuzungen ?
> ...


 


Links und Rechts gibt es genug Platz. Das Problem sind die Anschlussstellen zu den festen Förderern. Dort kann es natürlich zu einen Gefährdung durch Quetschung kommen wenn da jemand seine Hand o.ä.  reinhält und vom Scanner nicht erfasst wird da er neben dem Wagen steht. Aber da nützt wohl auch kein NOT-AUS oder eine Sicherheitsleiste etwas. 

Bisher haben für mich immer die Scanner, eine Blinklampe und ein Signalton ausgereicht. Aber durch ein Gespräch was ich die Tage geführt habe bin ich etwas unsicher geworden ob dem wirklich so ist.


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Juli 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Links und Rechts gibt es genug Platz. Das Problem sind die Anschlussstellen zu den festen Förderern. Dort kann es natürlich zu einen Gefährdung durch Quetschung kommen wenn da jemand seine Hand o.ä. reinhält und vom Scanner nicht erfasst wird da er neben dem Wagen steht. Aber da nützt wohl auch kein NOT-AUS oder eine Sicherheitsleiste etwas.


 
Das war mein Ansatz ...
Das nette daran ist, dass dein Flächen-Scanner (Sick ?) hinter diesen Anschlußstellen im Prinzip einen Schatten hat - du den Bereich aus der Erfassung also herausnehmen mußt.
Ich wäre mit dem Projekt (wegen der Quetsch- und Scher-Gefahren) sehr vorsichtig. Das war auch "damals" das Problem bei meinem Projekt ...


> Ich kann mich da bei einem verflossenen Brötchengeber an so einige Stilblüten in dieser Richtung erinnern. Dort war das Umfeld nicht dazu geeignet, so einen "Verschiebewagen" vollkommen allein laufen zu lassen ...


...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juli 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich wäre mit dem Projekt (wegen der Quetsch- und Scher-Gefahren) sehr vorsichtig. Das war auch "damals" das Problem bei meinem Projekt ...
> ...


 
Quetsch- und Scherstellen hast du aber immer. Das kannst Du gar nicht vermeiden. Ich frage mich jetzt nur ob der Aufwand mit NOT-AUS/HALT an allen 4 Seiten nötig ist oder ob die Signalisierung (Licht und Ton) reicht. Natürlich hängen wir noch ein paar Schilder auf.  Und es kann wirklich nur jemand von der Seite (Schatten des Scanners) in den Bereich reinfassen. Dazu ist schon etwas Akrobatik nötig. 

Wie machen das den andere ????????


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Juli 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und es kann wirklich nur jemand von der Seite (Schatten des Scanners) in den Bereich reinfassen. Dazu ist schon etwas Akrobatik nötig.


 
Es kann aber auch jemand von der Seite vor den Wagen laufen ... Hat er dann noch die Chance stehen zu bleiben ?



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wie machen das den andere ????????


 
Wir hätten damals nur die Möglichkeit gehabt, die seitlichen Zutritts-Möglichkeiten mit elektromagnetisch verriegelten Türen zu versperren. Steht der Wagen, kann man hineingehen - ist die Tür geschlossen, so kann der Wagen fahren - ist eine Person im Fahrweg (seitlich ging bei uns nicht), so ist der Laser-Scanner zuständig.

Mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nicht anbieten ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juli 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Es kann aber auch jemand von der Seite vor den Wagen laufen ... Hat er dann noch die Chance stehen zu bleiben ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wenn natürlich einer direkt vor den Wagen springt sieht es schlecht aus. Der Scanner spricht dann zwar an aber durch die Verzögerung kann es dann schon ein paar blaue Flecke geben. Da nützt dann natürlich auch ein Not-Halt nichts.Das mit den Türen sieht auch schlecht aus da der Bereich für Stapler und Fussgängerverkehr genutzt wird und unserer Wagen diesen Bereich kreuzt. Ich warte mal ab ob sich nächste Woche noch jemand zu diesem Thema meldet. Kann ja nicht sein das wir die einzigen sind die solche Anwendung haben........*vde*


Dir ein schönes WochenEnde

Axel


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Juli 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich warte mal ab ob sich nächste Woche noch jemand zu diesem Thema meldet. Kann ja nicht sein das wir die einzigen sind die solche Anwendung haben........*vde*
> 
> Dir ein schönes WE
> Axel


 
Ich denke auch, dass es da noch ein paar andere gibt ...
Ganz sicher kann dir auch HDD zu der Sache etwas sagen ...

Wie auch immer ... ein schönes WE (Wetter ?) auch an dich ...
Ralf


----------

